# Login Question



## taggedzi (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm a former Linux user who is trying to convert over to BSD, and I have noticed an odity that I am not used to, and I'm wondering if I have done something wrong or this is normal behavior.

When I log into my system as root, it does not prompt me for a password and goes straight to a shell?  I'm definatly not used to this and it does not seem secure?  I do have a root password set...  What am I missing here?

I litterally installed my system from the CD (FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso), and compiled 2 packages (links and mc). I don't think I've changed anything else.  I have installed 1 user account, and it prompts me for a password when I log into it. 

Is this normal?  How to I get it to prompt for a password?


----------



## crankyadm1n (Sep 8, 2011)

Are you sure you're not still booting from the live CD? The installer asks you to set a root password.

But either way set it by [CMD=]passwd root[/CMD]


----------



## taggedzi (Sep 9, 2011)

*Dunno*

Well I am sure I wasn't booting off the CD.  It asked me for the root password the first time I logged in, but the not again.  I finally decided it was bugging me enough I just nuked the whole thing and reinstalled... then the problem went away.  I don't know what caused it or why. But now it works fine... presently trying to compile gnome...


----------

